# Long term rentals



## Derek H (Dec 7, 2008)

Following the general advice on this (invaluable) forum. We are looking on the net for possible properties to rent long term. One thing that recurs is that they are all furnished.
As a holiday rental, that's obvious. But as a long term rental ?
After 38 years of marriage, we have a lot of our own stuff, some that we are attached to. 
Your thoughts please.
Hepa, we're thinking Mainland. 
Derek


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

We found that, but we also found that a lot of places were prepared to move their stuff if you really didnt want it all. Alternatvely you could put your stuff or theirs in storage either within the house (basement) or in a storage unit???

Jo xxx


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Yeah I would just ask, make an offer to rent a couple of hundred euros cheaper than they are asking and come up a bit for them to move the stuff to storage.

Our landlord didn't mind at all either way and another house we were looking at came back to us two weeks after we already rented this place to say he would move the stuff out.


----------



## ExpatWannabee (Jul 6, 2011)

In the Valencia area, many rentals are NOT furnished. In fact, our rental agent kept complaining that it was harder to find us places to look at because we wanted a furnished house.


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

There is some confusion on here whether available accommodation is furnished or not. I am sure you will have no difficulty sourcing either way. But, all you've got to do is ask. I am presuming you are already living in Spain and would have furniture suitable to Spanish climate. If you are not living in Spain then I suggest you rent an already furnished property.


----------



## Allie-P (Feb 11, 2013)

Some won't rent as unfurnished - many do, though. This has to be established at the outset.

We have had 2 landlords, since arriving in Spain. Both were happy to remove their furniture.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

We rented unfurnished in Prague and now in Spain. Many long-term rentals are unfurnished.
When we left the UK we had the entire contents of our house packed up and they have followed us across Europe. 
It helped us settle, having familiar things around us. But not everyone feels the same and the amount spent on removal companies would furnish our house here!


----------



## Derek H (Dec 7, 2008)

Note to newbies.
If you have a question. Ask away. Someone on here will have the answer.
Thanks to all. Derek.
Ps. Numbers for tomorrows Euromillions anyone?


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

If you can afford to move your stuff over then there is no reason not to do it, a landlord may choose not to move their stuff from a particular house you want but it's not as if there is a shortage of properties around so it's their loss.
But yes as Allie says make sure to establish this right from the word go with any agent or private lister and it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Allie-P (Feb 11, 2013)

Derek H said:


> Note to newbies.
> If you have a question. Ask away. Someone on here will have the answer.
> Thanks to all. Derek.
> Ps. Numbers for tomorrows Euromillions anyone?



Now, that *won't * be shared !.... last week's winner was in Spain, as well.

I forgot to mention that, although, both landlords removed their furniture - there was no reduction in the original quoted rent - not in my case, anyway.


----------

